
Show HN: Rank your checking account balance vs. peers - insurancequant
http://www.hibenjamin.com/quiz/checking-account-rank
======
mtmail
No encrypted connection when asking for such information is a no-go.

[http://www.hibenjamin.com/privacy.html](http://www.hibenjamin.com/privacy.html)
"Sorry, the page you are looking for could not be found."

~~~
insurancequant
Hi, that's totally fair. Sorry. We'll fix that and let you know when you can
try it out

